# No Limit Wheels



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

those orange wheels match that 900 almost oem like.........very nice and btw i cannot get enough of my wheels i love em


----------



## NoLimitWheels (Aug 29, 2012)

The orange isn't the only color that is nearly perfect...it's taken a lot of time and effort but we are able to match nearly every OEM color!

And thank you for the compliment...they are always nice to hear!


----------

